# c. humeralis ooth has hatched



## Rick (Feb 10, 2007)

My first ooth for these guys has finally hatched. I only got one good mating from the parents and now this is my proof it was good. Will have some pics later.


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

That is awesome. Glad to hear that they got you some nymphs and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 10, 2007)

cool! how long did it take?


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2007)

> cool! how long did it take?


Ooth was laid on 12/31 and hatched yesterday.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't seem to get a good pic but here are a couple:


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 10, 2007)

better than what I can do


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2007)

Two ooths available! See the classifieds.


----------



## padkison (Feb 10, 2007)

How many nymphs do you estimate?


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Look like you got a good number of nymphs from the pictures. That is awesome.


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow!! Far out, Rick!!! Congrats!! Good luck rearing them!!! Pic are cool and a good number of them also!

Khori


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2007)

> How many nymphs do you estimate?


100+


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrate Rick! glad to see you breed them to a new generation. The hatching rate could be as high as 200 and over 2 days. They are pretty hardy species. Great job.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

> > cool! how long did it take?
> 
> 
> Ooth was laid on 12/31 and hatched yesterday.


interesting, it took my ooth 9 weeks to hatch too.


----------



## padkison (Apr 7, 2007)

Two ooths of mine both hatched at the 5 1/2 week mark.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

were you keeping them at 85F+?


----------



## padkison (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine were kept in the low 70s. Note that Rick's took about 6 weeks too (12/31 - 2/10).



> were you keeping them at 85F+?


----------



## wuwu (Apr 8, 2007)

oh you're right, i was thinking december 1st in my head.


----------

